# Melco EMC1



## psd (Oct 29, 2008)

I picked up an old Melco EMC1 that I was planning on using for customer sew-outs. I received all of the dos disks that will not work on new PC's. Do I somehow need to get and old PC to get this embroidery machine working? Or are there other options? Or, is this just a rather large doorstop?


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

i use to have one of those. i believe you do need an old harddrive.i wish i remembered what it was that you needed. sorry


----------

